
We just released the drawing app Leonardo on the Windows Store - henningtegen
https://www.getleonardo.com/blog/windows-store/
======
Yrlec
Happy to hear that, I've been waiting for it! Makes it much easier to make
sure I have it on all my devices. Love Leonardo!

